# Looking to buy my first alligator strap. Any advice?



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

In an effort to make my 2018 Seamaster lighter on the wrist and change up the look, I'm thinking of buying my first Alligator strap. I believe gray is the way to go for my black ceramic wave dial watch. Is there any brand I should consider or avoid? Do gator straps hold up over time?

Here's one from Molequin that I think might looks good. Looks like it'll cost me about $275 US.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## amirsardari (Oct 8, 2019)

dont pay more than 50$ for an alligator strap, 
you can find a lot at ebay just chose the country in advanced search as vietnam


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

amirsardari said:


> dont pay more than 50$ for an alligator strap,
> you can find a lot at ebay just chose the country in advanced search as vietnam


Those Vietnamese alligator straps might be cheap but it's illegal to import them to many countries including USA unless they have a CITES certificate which they usually don't have.


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

amirsardari said:


> dont pay more than 50$ for an alligator strap,
> you can find a lot at ebay just chose the country in advanced search as vietnam


Often they are fake ..its best to get a genuine one from rios1931 via pantime or any other legitimate dealer ..ebay has too many scammers


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

My favorite alligator strap is from Camille Fournet. As far as price goes they are about the same as Molequin, but I've never ordered from the latter so I can't say how they compare. As far as cheaper alligator straps go, you get what you pay for. There will be a noticeable difference in the quality of the material and craftsmanship. You don't get CF quality at $50 regardless of how unethically the manufacturer sources their material and ships their product. If you have a watch that's worth a decent amount, it's worth getting a decent strap. Genuine alligator straps sourced from international manufacturers must comply with shipping regulations for exotic materials, so count on increased time to receive your strap. It took over a month to receive this one to the US from France.


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

I got this one for my wife's dressy watch. She likes it a lot.
Made in The USA - Genuine Crocodile Skin – Matte Padded Stitched – American Factory Direct - Replacement Watch Band Strap - Gold and Silver Buckles Included – Real Leather Creations https://a.co/d/5DeJNNd
Current price around $40, variety of colors.Sold by Amazon. Free returns.


----------



## Mauric (Dec 19, 2015)

That Molequin looks good. I would try to buy something from a respectable seller. 

If you don't want to go for the top quality, I would get a Rios or a Fluco depending on your budget. These brands give you a lot for your money.


----------



## kevral (May 10, 2011)

dfwcowboy said:


> My favorite alligator strap is from Camille Fournet.


I have 2 and they are beautifully made. Fantastic work.

However I'd like to strongly caution against the following combination:
1. Light leather of any kind on the outside

2. Rubber lining
3. Hand stitching
any kind of sweating whatsoever.

I don't know if this also affects machine stitching, but I would imagine so. The rubber lining is 100 % waterproof leaving the sweat no place to go - except to get wicked up by the thick (and apparently *unwaxed*) thread and then into the top leather, soiling and ruining it.

This below strap is worn _maybe_ 10 days. Since I wore this on my JLC dress watch, and only on special occasions, this didn't happen until 3 years after I received the strap. Contacted CF by email, got ignored, contacted them again, and was told something not very unlike the following:

"this has never happened before, 3 years is too long, don't believe you anyway, our straps are of the highest quality, get lost you non-French person".


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

Flank cut is a good starter option for an alligator strap since it's a more affordable version compared to the full cut.


----------



## Dave in Gig Harbor (Oct 1, 2015)

Just got a Barton after looking for an XL gray alligator band. About $35 on Amazon and it looks good, feels good.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

If you have a budget around $300 you can also go OEM omega straps that comes with Omega buckle/deployant.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Avoid the "do it yourself" kits.


----------

